# nouveau apple tv hd sur apple.com



## scarre (4 Novembre 2009)

le nouveau apple tv HD est sur apple.com , je suis nouveau , c'est depuis longtemps ?
plus d'apple tv sur apple.com/fr


----------



## napalmatt (5 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

C'est vrai que c'est bizarre. A mon avis, c'est le même qu'avant. Ils parlent de la nouvelle version du logiciel, c'est-à-dire la 3.0. Et ils n'ont pas du traduire la page Apple France (quand le 3.0 est sorti il y a quelques jours, c'était toujours indiqué 2.4 sur la page Apple France) ; Sur certaines explications des caractéristiques ils ont dû très récemment faire un lien sur la page anglaise au lieu de traduire. Mais à mon avis rien de nouveau niveau matériel (mêmes caractéristiques sur le site France et le site Amériques).


----------

